# SleepSmart clock will wake you during "light sleep" cycle



## rutherford (Apr 14, 2005)

I sleep very deeply, and have a lot of trouble getting up in the morning.  My wife typically wakes me up *the first time* about 15-20 minutes before I actually get out of bed.  I'm the type of person who can happily cross a room, hit the snooze button, and then go lay back down - For Hours On End!

The best alarm clock I ever owned was one of those Zen Alarm Clocks that wakes you with a series of chimes that starts off far apart and then slowly speeds up.  Sadly, it's broken now.  Since I can't be trusted to get up with a regular alarm clock, the wife handles it for me.

But, I read about a new clock that sounds pretty interesting:





> http://www.mg.co.za/articlePage.aspx?articleid=235000&area=/breaking_news/other_news/
> . . .
> Using a headband equipped with electrodes and a microprocessor, SleepSmart records the distinct pattern of brainwaves produced during each phase of sleep and transmits the data to a clock unit near the bed.
> 
> ...


What do you think?  How's your sleep?


----------



## dubljay (Apr 14, 2005)

Interesting idea, but that won't work for me.  My deep sleep is from about 6:30am to 10am, right when I have to be up.


----------



## Deuce (Apr 14, 2005)

That's very interesting. I don't know much about sleep patterms and all that, but this alarm clock system does seem to make sense. It would be nice to easily wake up every morning in a good mood. I'm one of those guys that sets my alarm an hour early just so I can hit the snooze button 20 times.

Have you heard of this other new alarm clock? With this one, I might be inclined to kick it through the window once I get up.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 14, 2005)

An alarm clock that moves... that would be an interesting test of skill in the morning... but no.

 I hate alarm clocks with a passion, so far sony has been the only brand that can withstand my wrath of being woken up.  My record so far is 3 walls and the celing... and the thing still works too.


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't have much of a problem with alarm clocks...

its the walls that keep smashing into my alarm clocks that have to worry about.........


----------



## The Kai (Apr 14, 2005)

Right now I have 1 wind up alarm clock, that rings till the spring unwinds-which is really just for show.  2 electric clocks, 1 of which is on the far side of the bedroom.  Everymorning is a race to get to work on time.  Tending to wards being a Night Owl-Morning are a little difficult


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 15, 2005)

There is such a thing as light sleep???

Just yesterday I somehow managed to snooze my alarm clock and then switch it off in my sleep, then when my girlfriend came out of the shower and back into the bedroom she was like "Aren't you getting up?" and I was like "Whu???" (crossed eyes hair all flat etc.) and then the moment of realisation like "Oh darn" (edited for profanity...)


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 15, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I sleep very deeply, and have a lot of trouble getting up in the morning. My wife typically wakes me up *the first time* about 15-20 minutes before I actually get out of bed. I'm the type of person who can happily cross a room, hit the snooze button, and then go lay back down - For Hours On End!
> 
> The best alarm clock I ever owned was one of those Zen Alarm Clocks that wakes you with a series of chimes that starts off far apart and then slowly speeds up. Sadly, it's broken now. Since I can't be trusted to get up with a regular alarm clock, the wife handles it for me.
> 
> ...


You know what.. Since we are on the topic of sleep. The best thing I ever did for my sleep is buying an air purifier and running it in the bedroom 24/7. I have no trouble waking up.  Better sleep, better rest, better wake-up.


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 15, 2005)

Chobaja said:
			
		

> You know what.. Since we are on the topic of sleep. The best thing I ever did for my sleep is buying an air purifier and running it in the bedroom 24/7. I have no trouble waking up. Better sleep, better rest, better wake-up.


Sounds intriguing, what kind of air purifier?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 15, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Sounds intriguing, what kind of air purifier?


I use a Brookstone Ionic purifier with UV sterilization. It's fan powered so it pushes a lot of air compared to the higher priced Ionic breeze and the UV sterilization comes standard. 

You can even find ionic purifiers without UV on ebay for 100 bucks. I live right up the hill from downtown Pittsburgh so our air quality really sucks. I keep three around the house.

http://www.brookstone.com/shop/thumbnail.asp?world_code=2&category_code=66&subcategory_code=143&cmid=hdrdrop_2_66_143&search_type=subcategory&cm_re=Hdr*NAV*home

here's the link for the model I use in the bedroom.


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks, I will check it out.

Simon


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2005)

Light sleep cycle--seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 15, 2005)

i like the idea of being woken up befor i hit another heavy sleep time cus ugh mornings suck as it is


----------

